
London’s Lonely Unicorn: Two Frugal Expats and Their Billion-Dollar Startup - gpresot
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-13/london-s-lonely-unicorn-two-frugal-expats-and-their-billion-dollar-startup
======
devnonymous
I just visited the TransferWise site from here in Germany after reading the
article. Was disappointed, like I often am these days. I was promptly
redirected to the /de/ area of the site with no obvious way to switch to
English.

Why don't websites realise that language and country are two different things!
Not everyone living in Germany is fluent in German, especially not expats who
I assume are the main target users for sites such as these.

I have seen only a handful of sites that will allow you to navigate to a
English language site if they have one while also acknowledging that you are
in Germany.

~~~
germanier
FWIW the site has a language switcher right next to the logo. It's not most
most obvious one as it just says "Deutsch" which is the German word for
"German". It also didn't respect my browser's language setting.

Most if not all multilingual websites have such a language chooser but
sometimes it's well hidden.

~~~
devnonymous
Thanks. Yes, I just checked it out again and realised that the language option
is missing on their mobile site, which is what I visited earlier in the day.
I've installed the app though and it looks interesting. I will definitely give
this a try.

